#  > Servidores >  > Sistemas Operacionais >  >  Net direto na placa de TV - Sem decoder

## fred_m

Pessoal,

Gostaria de saber se é possível usar o cabo da net ligado direto em uma placa de tv e assistir a programação.
Existe algum programa de desbloqueio de canais ??

Grato.

----------


## ruyneto

Cara que eu saia se ligar direto na placa de TV voce consegue ver numa boa quanto aos desbloqueio ja ouvir falar em programas de windows que fazem isso mas nunca usei pra te dizer se funciona mesmo,
falows

----------


## Icos

Ai Pessoal, 
1) se vc plugar direto sem o decodificador da net na sua placa, o maximo que vc pega são os canais abertos (globo, sbt, etc) os da propria net (discovery, sony, sportv, etc) nao.

2) quanto ao programa, poxa, fala sério, se fosse tao simples não precisava mais de televisão...hehehe, a decodificação tem que ser feita antes de entrar o sinal para o aparelho, placa de recepção, video cass. e outros. Por conta disso que vc "pode" (por conta, risco e responsabilidade) adquiriri os chamados "cables descramblers" que nada mais sao que pequenos adaptadores que decodificam todos os sinais e os mandam limpos para os aparelhos.

Abs

----------


## fred_m

tenho colegas que assistem a cabo mais sem decoder
nesse caso ele so serve para o payperview

----------


## ruyneto

> Ai Pessoal, 
> 1) se vc plugar direto sem o decodificador da net na sua placa, o maximo que vc pega são os canais abertos (globo, sbt, etc) os da propria net (discovery, sony, sportv, etc) nao.
> 
> 2) quanto ao programa, poxa, fala sério, se fosse tao simples não precisava mais de televisão...hehehe, a decodificação tem que ser feita antes de entrar o sinal para o aparelho, placa de recepção, video cass. e outros. Por conta disso que vc "pode" (por conta, risco e responsabilidade) adquiriri os chamados "cables descramblers" que nada mais sao que pequenos adaptadores que decodificam todos os sinais e os mandam limpos para os aparelhos.
> 
> Abs


Sem o decoder vc pega todos os canais exceto os da seleção advanced, não vou falar como mas eh facil, e os canais ditos payperview a unica coisa que tem como segurança é a inversão de polariade, entao com um software eh facilmente inverter a polaridade, sei que tem como fazer isso, so nao sei o programa

falows

----------


## redeprotegida

tem um programa que faz isso sim
mas depende do chipset da sua placa de TV!!

um amigo meu fez e funcionou
procura no google, no box.sk
sei la.. c vai ter q procurar

e outra..

esse site não é para administradores de sistema?

q q essa pergunta tem haver com isso??
ehhehe

acho que o povo desses forum de divx, dvd, xvid essas coisas vao saber bem mais q nois!!

----------


## sergio

> Cara que eu saia se ligar direto na placa de TV voce consegue ver numa boa quanto aos desbloqueio ja ouvir falar em programas de windows que fazem isso mas nunca usei pra te dizer se funciona mesmo,
> falows


hehehehehe... tem sim Ruy. Sao uns programinhas de desbloqueio de TV a cabo que vc instala no windows e os danados funcionam mesmo! Sao para os chipsets BTTValguma coisa (daquelas pixelview). Tenho eles aqui (em algum lugar nos meus CDs de bkp) e jah instalei ha uns tempos atras pra testar... funcionam... soh eh uma canseira ficar acertando a tela... decodificam ateh canais adultos :twisted: 
soh que se o som for codificado tb tem que usar mais outros softwares... eh soh procurar na web que encontra esses softs. :good:

----------

entra no shareaza (ou emule) e procure por "plaquinha magica".
Pronto!

----------


## fred_m

Isso deve ser sacanagem.
Já vi isso em uma porrada de websites sobre placas de TV.
Veio de um site cablefree alguma coisa....
Isso é puro golpe.

----------


## alex_sorocaba

Onde acho esse aparelho?




> Ai Pessoal, 
> 1) se vc plugar direto sem o decodificador da net na sua placa, o maximo que vc pega são os canais abertos (globo, sbt, etc) os da propria net (discovery, sony, sportv, etc) nao.
> 
> 2) quanto ao programa, poxa, fala sério, se fosse tao simples não precisava mais de televisão...hehehe, a decodificação tem que ser feita antes de entrar o sinal para o aparelho, placa de recepção, video cass. e outros. Por conta disso que vc "pode" (por conta, risco e responsabilidade) adquiriri os chamados "cables descramblers" que nada mais sao que pequenos adaptadores que decodificam todos os sinais e os mandam limpos para os aparelhos.
> 
> Abs

----------

Este site é muito interessante 


http://sector17.tvand.net/cabletv/

----------


## fred_m

muito bom.
Mas parece ser um antigo os softwares disponíveis.
Você usa ou sabe de algem que já testou ???

Abraços.

----------

